# animated avatars?



## th3bigbad (May 17, 2007)

why is that i cant get any animated avatars to work on here? every1 ive tried hasnt worked no matter how small they are. i think the smallest i tried was 35kb and even it wouldnt work.


----------



## mogie (May 17, 2007)

I think there is a 20k limit


----------



## th3bigbad (May 17, 2007)

all i could find about any limits is this,,,
"Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 160 by 160 pixels or 120.0 KB (whichever is smaller)." on the upload avatar page.

is there a different limit for animated?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 17, 2007)

mine work under the #'s you posted


----------



## th3bigbad (May 17, 2007)

your what work? animated avatars?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 17, 2007)

animated avatars?.............yep

here is a good one


----------



## th3bigbad (May 17, 2007)

im talking animated as in they move,,, not animatedas in something some1 drew


----------



## mogie (May 17, 2007)

I could be thinking of the old limits on avatars.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 17, 2007)

did you look at my avatar


----------



## th3bigbad (May 17, 2007)

yup,,, its doin nadda


----------



## th3bigbad (May 17, 2007)

is mine moveing? cuz it isnt on my screen


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2007)

i think someone's trippin'.......


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2007)

they are all moving.


----------



## th3bigbad (May 17, 2007)

riiight lol
ok what does mine say?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 17, 2007)

thats what i thought 

i know im not that high


----------



## th3bigbad (May 17, 2007)

lmao 
nobody's avatar is moveing at all on my computers. i checked both my pc and my laptop and nothing is moveing at all ever.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2007)

bigmike13 is all crazy wiggly, one eyebrow up the other down, lips all moving crazy, eyes blinking.

batman is thrusting his hips in and out saying "POW" as his hips thrust forward.

now, you guys are trippin'.......


----------



## th3bigbad (May 17, 2007)

wonder why mine arent working here. they work on other forums, just rollitup messin wiff muy head maaaaan!!! lol


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 18, 2007)

lol check out mogies avatar..hilarious!


----------



## Roseman (Jun 18, 2007)

My moves and it works.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jun 18, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> bigmike13 is all crazy wiggly, one eyebrow up the other down, lips all moving crazy, eyes blinking.
> 
> batman is thrusting his hips in and out saying "POW" as his hips thrust forward.
> 
> now, you guys are trippin'.......


 
*LMAO @ That*


----------



## mogie (Jun 18, 2007)

Mine works okay. My woman is beating the shit out of that penis. Appropriate for this site. Males are bad.


----------



## th3bigbad (Jun 18, 2007)

i got mine working my firewall stopped them from playing.

P.S.
glad to see you found my coke mogie


----------



## bush basher (Jun 24, 2007)

mine seems to work fine too


----------



## SmokerE (Jul 10, 2007)

It's just hard to find an animated avatar that's cool and a small file.


----------



## Nute (Jun 3, 2009)

i cant get mine to work either, everyone elses is moving


----------

